# Suggestions/ideas for 1x4 and 1x6 cherry?



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to woodworking (but definitely a DIY'r) and I'm hoping to get a little bit of help on project ideas. I have a couple of basic tools (mitre saw, table saw, router, etc)...but don't have a planer or a scroll saw.

I recently traded for some leftover cherry pieces (they were using it for window casings/trim, door trim, and baseboard). It is mostly 1x4's and 1x6's, between 3' and 8' in length (about 20-25 pieces in total).

I'm trying to come up with some projects to use the wood for that will help me improve, especially with the router if possible (which was a christmas gift that I haven't used yet). 

Picture frames seems like an easy choice, but doesn't interest me too much. I thought about trying a jewelry box, but would a box made out of 1x4 be too bulky? Seems thick to me for a jewelry box.

Would this work well for a chest? I've wanted to build a chest for a long time, but don't have any idea if cherry would be a good choice for that. Any other ideas or suggestions for good projects for the lightly experienced? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think cherry would be good for just about any project you have in mind short of shop jigs or benches. Sounds like you have a fair amount of cherry there. Maybe just hold onto it until you find an idea that you really like. A chest would be very nice out of cherry. Sounds like you have most of the tools for it too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You are Correct*

You said:
Picture frames seems like an easy choice, but doesn't interest me too much. I thought about trying a jewelry box, but would a box made out of 1x4 be too bulky? Seems thick to me for a jewelry box.

Yes. Too many jewelry boxes have thick sides, 3/4", which is not only heavy but out of proportion for the size and scale of the box. I favor 3/8" and less for boxes shoe and boot box size.

Like this one I made which has sides about 5/16" thick:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/



You will have to resaw your 3/4" in half either on a table saw or bandsaw for the thinner stock. It's not impossible, but requires some good technique, and feather boards. A small amount of hand planing and sanding will also be required. Any questions?
We can help you here.  bill


----------



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the link. That is a beautiful box, and I think you've inspired me...although, I don't think I'm quite ready for the curved top :smile:.


----------

